# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  کمک کنید لطفا | استفاده از نقشه گوگل

## thacker

سلام ...
لطفا به این لینک نگاه کنید :
http://netbarg.com/nbmap/?city_slug=tehran

من میخوام یه چیزی شبیه این نمونه که گذاشتم درست کنم اما نمیدونم چطور باید این کار رو بکنم ...
یعنی نقشه گوگل رو توی سایتم بزارم و هرجا که دوست داشتم رو تگ کنم که بازدیدکننده ها ببینن ... 

اگه کسی میدونه کمکم کنه ...

با تشکر

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام
وقتی با اکانت تون وارد google map  میشید ، گزینه به اسم get direction هست ، که با اون می تونید یک مکانی رو علامت گذاری کنید و بعد از save map در سمت چپ دو تا ایکون داریم که یکی برای پرینت گرفتن و یکی دیگه برای link گرفتن هست ..در قسمت لینک شما ابعاد iframe نقشه رو با سایر مشخصاتش معلوم می کنید و در نهایت لینکی رو که در اختیار شما میزاره رو در کد html جای می دید..
موفق باشید..

----------


## thacker

ممنون از کمکتون ...
این چیزی که شما گفتید قابلیت این رو داره که تعداد زیادی از مکان ها رو روی همون نقشه مشخص کنم ؟!

----------


## Maryam.J

سلام.
مطمئنن شما به این نیاز دارید:
http://en.googlemaps.subgurim.net
یه dll هست که شما توی سایتتون اضافه میکنید و...
مثال و داکیومنت کامل توی همون سایت هست
http://en.googlemaps.subgurim.net/ejemplos
اسم dll هست: GMaps.dll

----------


## thacker

سلام ... چطوری باید این dll رو هاست نصب کنم ؟
بعدش که نصب شد باید چیکار کنم ؟

----------


## thacker

کسی اطلاع دیگه ای نداره ؟
میخوام کنترل کامل داشته باشم روی نقشه .... مثلا علامت نشان دهنده مکان رو به شکلی که خودم میخوام تعیین کنم ...
این دو تا سایتم ببینید لطفا : مثله اینا :

http://www.chikojast.com/mygmap.php
http://www.kharidgoroohi.com/dealsmaps.aspx

----------

